# I am looking for recommendations for middle eastern music



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Sounds from Turkey or Syria. Something maybe with a call to prayer incorporated. Ancient music maybe is best. 

I seem to love these sounds but don't know how to explore this sub-genre. 

Anything with that distinct middle east sound will do!

I appreciate all recommendations. :tiphat:


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

How about these?


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Enthusiast said:


> How about these?
> 
> View attachment 126135
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I had to laugh, I have these two!

(I have about a complete collection of Jordi's releases)

I want to expand on this. I should have been more specific.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ I thought that would have them. I'm not sure I know any more that are old or classical.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

I don't have much knowledge on real middle eastern music but there are many European classical works that are highly influenced by middle eastern music.

The more famous ones are Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade, Saint-Saën's Bacchanale, and Saint-Saën's 5th Piano Concerto.

But we also have Alkan's music which is often very Hebrew in sound (check out the 3rd movement of the Piano Concerto).

I also highly recommend Busoni's Piano Concerto, which was originally to have been based on the tale of Aladdin and the final male chorus is a hymn to Allah. It's very big and varied in harmonic language and textures but there is a distinct Middle-Eastern sound to some parts of it.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

You might like Gharnati and Malhun, two Moroccan genres:

https://www.talkclassical.com/48089-gharnati-arabo-andalusian-music.html?highlight=Gharnati

https://www.talkclassical.com/54333-more-music-morocco-malhun.html?highlight=Malhun


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

eljr said:


> Sounds from Turkey or Syria. Something maybe with a call to prayer incorporated. Ancient music maybe is best.
> 
> I seem to love these sounds but don't know how to explore this sub-genre.
> 
> ...


Honestly... you are just getting lazier and lazier by the day, eljr...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_of_Turkey

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_of_Syria

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabic_music

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syriac_chant

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syriac_sacral_music

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muwashshah

Want us to do your maths homework next? -:lol:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The user known as Highwayman knows a lot about 20th century Turkish classical music. There's some pretty interesting stuff. Saygun's string quartets are good, for example. If that kind of thing would interest you, hit him up.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Mollie John said:


> Honestly... you are just getting lazier and lazier by the day, eljr...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_of_Turkey
> 
> ...


I have that covered on another site!

But make no mistake, I have always been this lazy!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Haabrann (Mar 30, 2019)

eljr said:


> Anything with that distinct middle east sound will do!


I used to listen a lot to Natacha Atlas in the nineties. She's more in a pop direction, but is is distinctly middle eastern.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

eljr said:


> Sounds from Turkey or Syria. Something maybe with a call to prayer incorporated. Ancient music maybe is best.
> 
> I seem to love these sounds but don't know how to explore this sub-genre.
> 
> ...


First, read this novel









And here's some music. But really there's a huge amount of c19 classical music which is very much based on eastern music, orientalist tendency. I'm not much interested in the c19, but Enard will be your guide!


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Trio Joubran, oud players, have several excellent albums in their discography.

Few other albums

























These are mixed with jazz a bit








Anouar Brahem albums are with Eastern influence. This one's with lost of Turkish overtones, I think.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

And couple very nice albums from alpha reissues

















La Roza Enflorese performs Sephardic music. They released 4 or 5 albums


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

There's actually lots of search results when you type in 'Constantinople' on amazon. I was looking for Doulce Memoire album which is on the second page of the search results. However there seems to be many interesting albums ATMA seems to have lots of 'Constantinople' themed recordings also Analekta

The search results: https://www.amazon.com/s?k=constantinople&i=music-intl-ship&qid=1572868601&ref=sr_pg_1


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Some more Gharnati:


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

Check this out




Fazil Say has some contemporary Turkish themed compositions

Not sure if middle eastern traditional music would counts toward classical music. I thought it generally means those of European tradition.


----------



## qanik (Apr 27, 2017)

agree whole heartedly - "read the book" !!!!


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Super replies! 

Thanks all. :tiphat:


----------

